# Bill aims to close mining loophole



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Bill aims to close mining loophole

By JAMES LAKE, Journal Staff Writer
Monday, December 8, 2003 

MARQUETTE  A state House bill introduced this week would add new underground mines in Michigan to a portion of the states environmental protection act  described by a local environmental group as a loophole that needs to be closed.
House Bill 5324, introduced by primary sponsor Rep. Tom Casperson, R-Escanaba, and supported by Rep. Stephen Adamini, D-Marquette, adds underground mining to the list of activities in Part 631 of the Natural Resources and Environmental Protection Act, Public Act 451, that would require a permit from the Michigan Department of Natural Resources.
Its a very complex situation that Im continuing to work on, but one thing we have discovered is that underground mining was overlooked in the DEQ permitting process established by the 1994 protection act, Casperson said.
Michelle Halley, attorney for the National Wildlife Federation, which is one of the organizations belonging to the Eagle Alliance, said the group had discussed the issue many times with Caspersons staff and supported the bill.
Hes well aware we feel its something thats direly needed, Halley said. Its an obvious loophole that common sense says needs to be filled.
The Eagle Alliance, which also includes the Yellow Dog Watershed Preserve, is opposing a potential copper and nickel mine near Big Bay. The Kennecott Minerals Company is studying the information its sister exploration company gathered this summer, and said it will announce its plans next summer.
Ian Graham, Kennecott Explorations project geologist handling environmental issues for Project Eagle, said the company was aware of this issue. He said that while some may believe that without the proposed change underground mining could proceed unregulated, he argues that simply is not true.
We have no particular concern with underground mining being added to Part 631 of Public Act 451, Graham said, noting that all mining activity in the country is already monitored by the U.S. Mine Safety and Health Administration.
David Simpson, the exploration manager in charge of Project Eagle, said no part of his companys project could happen without permits  with or without the proposed change.
Our exploration or mining activities are subject to the permitting process, he said.
The alliance has opposed the mine because the minerals present are in sulfide ores, which create sulfuric acid when exposed to air. The group said the operation would contaminate the environment.
The company has conceded that it would be a sulfide mine, but maintains the minerals can be extracted without pollution. 
The bill now goes to the House Committee on Agriculture and Resource Management for consideration. Casperson said he expects the bill will be voted on early in the new year.
The bill defines underground mining as the mining of more than 10,000 tons of material a year in the regular operation of a business for the purpose of extracting minerals from below the surface of the ground, by means of shafts, tunnels, or other subsurface excavations.
Halley said the change proposed in Caspersons bill is one of the groups goals, but more legislative controls are needed.
Even if underground mining is included (in the act), that does not necessarily address the inherent dangers of sulfide mining, she said. Its a good step ... but its not the end of the line of what needs to be done.
Casperson noted that the Mineral Processing Corporation is exploring a possible mine in Menominee County, which is in his district.
The people were very concerned about it, he said. Ive been talking about the mining issue in the Upper Peninsula with the (Michigan Department of Natural Resources), (Department of Environmental Quality) and other state agencies, as well as local officials and residents, since early spring.
That concern, and concerns about a possible mine near Big Bay, prompted his introduction of the bill, Casperson said.
Casperson said he did not sponsor the bill to put additional hardship on mining companies, but simply to include that type of mining in the DEQ permitting process.
He was also not concerned that a company might begin a mine without restriction.
They cant just go and start digging a hole in the ground, Casperson said. My understanding is they would still have to work with the DNR and DEQ.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

i replied to the first post on this a couple of months ago. I stated that it sure would be a shame to see this part of the U.P. messed up by mining. I still feel that way, but have changed my opinion about the situation after further education. An aquaintence of mine who I met through a mutual friend in the U.P. works for I think the Tilden mine in negaunee. He is what i would call a pretty smart guy, graduated from college and has lived there all his life. He put it to me this way. "where else can my kids make 25.00 an hour and not have to move away from home". This kind of hit home with me. Who am I to tell a native how to make a living when I live 500 miles away. From what I understand, and I could be wrong, the woman who spearheaded this committee lives in Florida, this is her "playground". Mining has come a long way in both safety and technological advances. No one can say for sure that an accident won't happen, but the chances are slim. I say leave the vote to the people who live there. 
Just my opinion
thanks


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Action Alert

Please sign this online petition and send to friends to stop metallic sulfide mining on the Yellow Dog Plains in the Upper Peninsula of MI. Currently, Kennecott Minerals is applying for a permit to mine nickel directly underneath the headwaters of the Salmon-Trout River. Metallic sulfide mining creates sulfuric acid and acts as a solvent for heavy metals which could leak into our water systems. As citizens of Michigan, we all need to do our part to keep wild places wild and keep our water clean. Voice your opposition to this project and let the DEQ and the Governor know that Michigan says NO to sulfide mining on the Yellow Dog Plains. The petition is located at www.ipetitions.com/petition/nosulfidemining.

For more information about metallic sulfide mining, visit 
www.savethewildup.org

Yellow Dog Watershed Preserve


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Permit proceeds
DEQ moving on Kennecott application

MARQUETTE  A Michigan Court of Appeals ruling came into effect Friday allowing the Michigan Department of Environmental Quality to resume the process of reviewing a mine permit application submitted by Kennecott Eagle Minerals Company.

http://www.miningjournal.net/stories/articles.asp?articleID=7562


----------

